# test and tune tuesday



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Any local guys want to come out tuesday.test and tune at my house and maybe a race.7-10 pm Tue sept 20


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

what scale cars do you race?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Ho cars tjets and afx


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

What's up rick would love to come over but working in bfe sucks hour ride to work two hour ride home. Later Brian


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*T n t*

ill be there zoom we go


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Brian 1811 said:


> What's up rick would love to come over but working in bfe sucks hour ride to work two hour ride home. Later Brian


Just a casual nite Brian no food, no charge, no rsvp so if at the last minute you want to drop by feel free.Rick


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

To the top


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*T n t*

we had 6 of us over 4 a fun night of t n t and ran 3 races it was darrell/ al/ russ/ jon/ andy/rick it was fun cant wate til next 1 ty


----------

